# sterilizing for mycobacterium



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Is bleach and alcohol a good way to sterilize a tank if it had mycobacterium?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Alcohol is not. 

With respect to bleach see http://www.hawaii.edu/ehso/bio/Hypochlorite.pdf 

Note that you need to clean out all of the organic debris to be sure of disinfection as even a shallow film of organic in a corner will shield any spores in that location. 

Ed


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm, I work with native american fish and we've been told that the only way to kill mycobacterium is with alcohol.

A quote from our handbook



> 1. Associates should wipe hands thoroughly with alcohol after coming into contact with any aquarium water. Work surfaces in food preparation, veterinary, and necropsy areas as well infected aquariums or cages should be cleaned with a 1:100 solution of household bleach in water( this solution must be made fresh each day due to chemical breakdown), Hepacide Quatâ, or Roccal after each use. The surfaces should then be wiped with alcohol since *only alcohol will kill Mycobacteria*.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Tim

Edit... I was incorrect. Apparently alcohol does work for Mycobaterium I had been led to believe that it didn't work well for the resting spores. 


Ed


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Ed, I don't know if your wrong. Usually you are right so I basically posted that up to get your opinion since it differed from the information I had.


----------



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

This should help: Disinfection, Sterilization, and ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Basically, I'd like to sterilize some LECA and aquarium gravel. None of my animals have been diagnosed with mycobacterium, but I just want to take extra care since the gravel came from a silurana (xenopus) tank.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

What about heat?


Rain_Frog said:


> Basically, I'd like to sterilize some LECA and aquarium gravel. None of my animals have been diagnosed with mycobacterium, but I just want to take extra care since the gravel came from a silurana (xenopus) tank.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

supposedly, you shouldn't use hot water (though I have in the past) on aquarium gravel because of the epoxy coating i think.

Also, I'm not sure what temp myco spores will survive.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I ran off and found my Microbiology text. It says that mycobacteria dont' form endospores- which is why alcohol should work just fine for killing them. Additionally, it does say that boiling temps will kill 'vegetative forms of bacteral pathogens, almost all viruses, and fungi and their spores within about 10 minutes, usually much faster.' I haven't heard much about viruses being a problem with our frogs, and endospores are pretty darn tough to kill... so it sounds like good 'ol boiling water may be a good bet- cheap, effective, and safe once it cools!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

You could bake the LECA in an oven provided the temperature is sufficient to kill everything.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have boiled LECA before with success, but the instructions for my gravel says not to do that. I have done it in the past to gravel, but guess it's not the best thing to do since they coat it with epoxy.

Ed, any thoughts?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The whole virus thing is still really new and research is still lacking for the most part. But if you want to get an idea look up rana viruses, tiger salamander viruses... 

Ed


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> I have boiled LECA before with success, but the instructions for my gravel says not to do that. I have done it in the past to gravel, but guess it's not the best thing to do since they coat it with epoxy.


Fish stores usually sell natural gravel (no epoxy) by the pound. Don't know if there are any near you, but it's a lot cheaper than "aquarium gravel". Sometimes Home Depot will stock large bags of 1/8"-1/4" stones as well.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ed, what is your recommendation for killing mycobacterium spores?


----------

